# What is it?



## KMB (Jun 18, 2009)

My wife found this the other night. It fell off the trash can lid onto the diaper box when she moved the lid. I took some pictures, and the next morning it was gone. I don't know if it is a big type of a moth or a big butterfly type bug. It looks like it has 2 eyes on it's wings (partially hidden). I'm guessing the 'eyes' might be for protection where a predator might think it's a bigger critter and not mess with it. I should have got an approximate measurement. You can maybe get the scale from where it's sitting on the box. Anybody know what it is? I live in southwest Arkansas...if that would help.

















Kevin


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 18, 2009)

lunar moth I think


----------



## 55chevyparts (Jun 18, 2009)

Polyphemus Moth
http://www.cirrusimage.com/polyphemus_moth.htm


----------



## KMB (Jun 18, 2009)

55chevyparts said:


> Polyphemus Moth
> http://www.cirrusimage.com/polyphemus_moth.htm



That looks like it. Thanks.

I'm guessing Polyphemus is pronounced: poly-femus.

Kevin


----------



## Kydan (Jun 24, 2009)

A real cool Pic....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tree md (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool indeed. I thought it was a cross eyed wombat...


----------



## ihookem (Jun 30, 2009)

A moth keeps it's wings down, a butterfly keeps it's wings up.


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 2, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> lunar moth I think



Lunar Moths are green.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know what moth its called but I see them in this area fairly frequent.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 22, 2009)

KMB said:


> My wife found this the other night. It fell off the trash can lid onto the diaper box when she moved the lid. I took some pictures, and the next morning it was gone. I don't know if it is a big type of a moth or a big butterfly type bug. It looks like it has 2 eyes on it's wings (partially hidden). I'm guessing the 'eyes' might be for protection where a predator might think it's a bigger critter and not mess with it. I should have got an approximate measurement. You can maybe get the scale from where it's sitting on the box. Anybody know what it is? I live in southwest Arkansas...if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one good example of Gods art work in the making


----------



## stinkbait (Jul 22, 2009)

That thing has hair!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2009)

That moth is beautiful!


----------



## yooper (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool Photo! We have them on our outside walls all the time in the morning. they like the outside light when its on....Amazing how haw alot of the moths and butterflies evolved with (raptor eyes) on the back of there wings for protection against birds. thanks for sharing.


----------



## KMB (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't seen another since that night. I would have liked to watch it fly.

Kevin


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 22, 2009)

yooper said:


> Cool Photo! We have them on our outside walls all the time in the morning. they like the outside light when its on....Amazing how haw alot of the moths and butterflies evolved with (raptor eyes) on the back of there wings for protection against birds. thanks for sharing.



I see it as creation. 

Remember that it started out life as an egg, changed into grub like thing that latter built a cocoon and re-emerged as something that beautiful that just happened to learn how to fly? 

Maybe that's just to much for this farmboy to write off as chance?



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atOSro3_W7c&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atOSro3_W7c&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## KMB (Jul 22, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> I see it as creation.
> 
> Remember that it started out life as an egg, changed into grub like thing that latter built a cocoon and re-emerged as something that beautiful that just happened to learn how to fly?
> 
> Maybe that's just to much for this farmboy to write off as chance?



:agree2::agree2::agree2: A creation indeed!

Kevin


----------



## yooper (Jul 22, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> I see it as creation.
> 
> Remember that it started out life as an egg, changed into grub like thing that latter built a cocoon and re-emerged as something that beautiful that just happened to learn how to fly?
> 
> ...


although I dont beleave in it I do respect your view


----------



## ihookem (Jul 22, 2009)

And it figured out just when to lay an egg so it could hatch just in time to live long enough to become a grub that knew it had to make a cocoon just in time season so it could become a beautiful moth so it could reproduce enough so it wouldn't go extinct and it multiplied from upper Michigan to Arkansas. Gen. 1:31 " God saw all that he had made, and it was very good. And there was evening, and there was morning- the sixth day." God puts things like this on this earth so we can aw at his creation.


----------



## KMB (Jul 23, 2009)

ihookem said:


> And it figured out just when to lay an egg so it could hatch just in time to live long enough to become a grub that knew it had to make a cocoon just in time season so it could become a beautiful moth so it could reproduce enough so it wouldn't go extinct and it multiplied from upper Michigan to Arkansas. Gen. 1:31 " God saw all that he had made, and it was very good. And there was evening, and there was morning- the sixth day." God puts things like this on this earth so we can aw at his creation.



Nailed it! 

Kevin


----------

